
Blockchain could be the key to revolutionizing our energy grid - bjflanne
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609077/how-blockchain-could-give-us-a-smarter-energy-grid/
======
tree_of_item
Blockchain could be the key to doubling our energy requirements.

